

Python Fiddle - madao
http://pythonfiddle.com/
found this link on slashdot, allows you to write python in your web browser..
======
codingsolo
This is decent! The interface is cropped on 1280x800 screen (specifically the
right dock that contains title, description, tags). Would be nice if you could
shorten the URL so you can assure unique URL instead of relying on title. I
would _LOVE_ to see more examples populated. It would be terrific to see
examples associated with packages (like this is a BeautifulSoup example, etc)

Another thing that is weighing on my mind, what is the security on this
sandbox?

